# Haying foundation hole



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is who has to spread hay in foundation hole during winter. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind doing it when I'm done digging if the foundation guy is coming next day.

We started digging foundation yesterday & due to wet soil conditions we had to bring in 200 tons of 2" stone so we finished up today. Foundation guy shows up @ noon and starts lay out. Builder & foundation guy say we will have to hay hole. I point out that it would make more sense to spread hay after forms are set. Considering they say they will be working until 5 & I'm leaving @ 3:30, I tell them that they can spread the hay.

They proceed to say that the stone areas don't need hay & that it will be warm up tomorrow so hay won't be needed. Always seems like hay is only needed if I'm spreading it. Builders never know where to buy the hay & nobody ever wants to spread it. Anyone else run into this problem. 

Needless to say if the foundation guys had mats we wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Hay, you may want to switch to straw.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

what are you using hay for? please explain


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

They are using it to insulate.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay, we use frost blankets here. usually up to the gc or concrete guy to spread blankets.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

$300+ for hay around here, there ain't anybody using it around here this year.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

backhoe1 said:


> Okay, we use frost blankets here. usually up to the gc or concrete guy to spread blankets.


Only 1 or 2 guys have blankets around here. Much easier than screwing around with hay.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

donerightwyo said:


> $300+ for hay around here, there ain't anybody using it around here this year.


$300 for how many? We pay $3 a bale for mulch hay.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Years ago we used calcium, plastic and hay. Now we use blankets. After we dig, we put down the blankets. After we stone the footers, we lay blankets over footers. I guess it is up to whoever is there that day.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> $300 for how many? We pay $3 a bale for mulch hay.


Sorry, that's a ton. Even straw is ridiculous because of the drought.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Getting rid of straw sucks, last one I had so much I got the super sucker guy in, cost about $ 400.00 to rid myself of this smelly rotting stuff...and you never get it 100%. Buy the blankets, they last for years.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't seen straw used in years...talk about stuck in the past. ..


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> Years ago we used calcium, plastic and hay. Now we use blankets. After we dig, we put down the blankets. After we stone the footers, we lay blankets over footers. I guess it is up to whoever is there that day.


Do you own blankets? I would think more foundation guys around here would have them. We rarely dig foundations in the winter so don't own them.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Do you own blankets? I would think more foundation guys around here would have them. We rarely dig foundations in the winter so don't own them.


No I do not, but we want to get some. Usually the foundation guys will bring them over for us. If a foundation guy does not have one, then we use plastic and hay. If a GC does not want to pay for plastic and hay, then they are on their own.


----------



## blast4cash (Jan 27, 2010)

I would think the guy who doesnt want it to freeze would be in charge of that.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a couple dozen or so blankets I use when needed.

But, when the next guy comes in and starts his work, I'd say it is on him to provide protection.

I won't leave my blankets for the next guy, they will either end up ruined, or disappear.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

blast4cash said:


> I would think the guy who doesnt want it to freeze would be in charge of that.


We only use blankets when it is to my advantage to keep it from freezing. I have spread them out for the next guy if he drops them off beforehand and asks very nicely.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

backhoe1 said:


> We only use blankets when it is to my advantage to keep it from freezing. I have spread them out for the next guy if he drops them off beforehand and asks very nicely.


Same here. Most of us all work on the same jobs and everyone needs to work together and help each other out.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> Same here. Most of us all work on the same jobs and everyone needs to work together and help each other out.


That last sentence is key. I've had guys who own blankets tell builders to have me spread hay. If they can't drop them off, I rather go to there yard & get the blankets & spread them than have to screw around with hay. 

Nothing worse than trying to get frozen hay out of foundation after snowfall.


----------

